# anyone use texas rags



## born2shoot (Apr 7, 2005)

does anyone use these anymore...why or y not


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I've got rolls and rolls of them in the basement. Get some super-economy windsocks instead. They look a LOT better.


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

shiny, loud, unrealistic...


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

They rip easy when used in a cut corn field with a little wind.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

have shot geese over them in the past and will continue in the future...

I will say northwinds are better but you can get a lot of white on the ground for less money with rags.......


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you also need to consider how much money you will spend replacing them when they tear apart. we used them last season, we started out with 550 snows and blues and by the end of the season we were down to 400-450.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I am getting rid of my rags. dont get me wrong, we shot birds over them this spring, but socks are the way to go.


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

I got some use em they work great.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont know to much about decoying in snow geese but i think its just the person that uses it...Look at all of the different oppinions i mean you can try them see if you like them and if you dont go to something else...


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

In my opinion leave them home. They are unrealistic and tear too easy. Spend the money on some wind socks they will last longer and look better.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I currenty own about 1,200 of these rags, all assmebled and hunt ready, id say there prolly 80% snows, 10% blues and 10% Juvies. Just got them after the spring hunt so I havent hunted over them yet. When I was in the Dakotas this spring, there were group of guys with 1,500 texas rags just out town, you could see there spread everymorning driving out looking for geese, it was right of the main road and they came back to our hotel everynight with a min 30 birds and couple day, well lets just say they were cleaning birds for a long time, so im going to try them and find out. :beer: 
Adam


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

I just bought some of the newer ones that are thicker and got the fibreglass stakes. I understand the thicker material won't be as noisy in the wind, and last longer as will the fibreglass stakes. I made them for about $.70 each. I would really like to make some tyvek windsocks, but I can't figure the cost of making them under $2.00 each. This difference of $1.40 at say 800 rags is an additional $1,000. Thats a lot of shotgun shells.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Drive through area's were houses are being built. This time of many houses are framed and getting ready to be sided. Pick up all the scrap tyvek or maybe even ask a sider or 2 to save it for you. Pick up the scrap vinal siding and cut into small chunks, drill a 3/8" hole and hot glue to 3/8" dowels above and below the sock you sew with the tyvek. You will need to buy the dowels. Get some plastic banding from anyone who unpackages boxes to sew in for the wind hole. Cheaper yet and easier is to just use wire and fold over the paper and hot glue. Don't worry about heads. You don't need heads. To make blues purchase a quart of cheap flat paint in black and mix in some white. Just roll on before putting on the stick. If the sock has the orange writing on it, those are the socks to paint as blues. More bluse the better.

I made mine back in 1986 when I first got married and had zero budget. Still going strong.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

unrealistic.....come on guys they're geese. Down here in texas near the huston area thats all we use. We usually set out about 2000 rags. They're cheap, and they work great. Tear.......I haven't had a problem. Even if they do they still work.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Does the wind blow in Texas???


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll have to agree that they do tear easy, but they can still be used if torn. For the price and size you can't beat em. The windsocks look good but they need to be a bit bigger, I think. The price is a bit steep for my taste, so I'll stick with rags.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

yes the wind does blow in texas...loud I don't know what you guys are talking about. I don't know about you guys, but I can't afford to set out 1000 plus of those north wind Economy windsocks going for $40.00-$60.00 PER DOZEN. Lets see for 84 doz 1008 NWEWD that would be about $3360. Or go with texas rags for $99.00 PER 100 WITH STAKES. That would be $1000 for 1000 decoys if my math is correct. Fullbodies OK....GHG Life-Size Series Full Body Snows and Blues...$109.99 PER 6..... G&H Snow Goose Shells $100.00 PER 4.....you do the math


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

> Dave Owens wrote:
> Drive through area's were houses are being built. This time of many houses are framed and getting ready to be sided. Pick up all the scrap tyvek .


There are different grades of Tyvek. This tyvek that is being reffered to is NOT the same stuff the is used for windsocks.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

texan68 said:


> yes the wind does blow in texas...loud I don't know what you guys are talking about. I don't know about you guys, but I can't afford to set out 1000 plus of those north wind Economy windsocks going for $40.00-$60.00 PER DOZEN. Lets see for 84 doz 1008 NWEWD that would be about $3360. Or go with texas rags for $99.00 PER 100 WITH STAKES. That would be $1000 for 1000 decoys if my math is correct. Fullbodies OK....GHG Life-Size Series Full Body Snows and Blues...$109.99 PER 6..... G&H Snow Goose Shells $100.00 PER 4.....you do the math


I did not know Texans are so gullible. If you are paying 60 dz for economy windsocks, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I will sell to you all. :roll:

You can get economy tyvek socks for $2 a piece. And customs for $3 to 4 a peice.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

As for the wood stakes or fiberglass stakes used with Texas rags. Try pushing the stake into the hard dry ground or into frozen ground. And then try putting out 1000, or even 500 in a timely manner.... :roll:


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Following is two pictures from 1986 showing my homemade windsocks using the house wrap type tyvek. Wash in your washing machine if you feel the need to soften them up. I know it is not the same as the store bought northwinds but they can be made for very little cost.

This will be the 19th season they have been used. Still holding up.

Dave

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2080

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2079[/img]


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

$40-$60 per 12 for North Wind Economy Windsock Decoys.....straight out of the Cabelas 05 catalog.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And if a guy pays $5 a piece for the economies, he is... well... lets just say not the smartest buyer out there. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I use them to pack out all the other torn rags in each other out of the field.

Seriously I gave up on those things and will NEVER EVER look back.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

You know you can still use em when they're torn, the geese don't care at all. Most all of mine are torn, and I still get just as many geese as when they were not.


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

Knowing the guy who manufactures these things, (his name is Chuck Berry-not the guy with the guitar), I have complained to him for years that he's making them thinner every year. He'd just smile and say, "see you next year!". Well, I guess enough people complained and he now makes some that are a thicker gauge plastic and calls them "wind handlers". I bought 150 with plastic stakes for about $.70 each. They appear to be at least five times thicker than the thin stuff and so they should hold up longer.


----------

